# Diagnosis and start treatment



## Indy (Apr 24, 2009)

My goal is to get diagnosed... with SA, Aspergers, Bipolar, or whatever it is that makes me as anxious and moody as I am. And then to begin some sort of treatment, behavioral or meds or something. 

Here's he problem - With my insurance, I need to see my primary care doctor before I can get diagnosed. My primary care doctor will then decide whether or not to refer me to mental health professional. Then I need to go to that mental health professional who will also judge me. I feel very uncomfortable with people judging me.

But I know I need to go because my career is kinda on the line. 

So wish me luck. 

Now I just need to pick up the phone and call the doctors office...... Easy, right?...... :|


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck! 

Just take it one step at a time. Focus on getting the appointment with your primary care doctor first.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Indy said:


> My goal is to get diagnosed... with SA, Aspergers, Bipolar, or whatever it is that makes me as anxious and moody as I am. And then to begin some sort of treatment, behavioral or meds or something.
> 
> Here's he problem - With my insurance, I need to see my primary care doctor before I can get diagnosed. My primary care doctor will then decide whether or not to refer me to mental health professional. Then I need to go to that mental health professional who will also judge me. I feel very uncomfortable with people judging me.
> 
> ...


It seems to me that you fear these mental health professionals will judge you negatively. Is there anything in particular that you fear they will judge you as?

Let's imagine that they do judge you negatively. How bad do you think that would be? Do you think you would be able to handle it? Do you think their negative judgment will prove something about your character?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

By the way, those were actual questions, not rhetorical ones. I would like for you to answer those questions to detect your irrational beliefs.


----------

